# UKBFF BRITISH BODYFITNESS?? WHO'S YOUR PICK THIS YEAR??



## bodybuilt (Aug 3, 2009)

Ok, so much gets said about the physique catagories but how about the bodyfitness class this year. Louise Rogers blew them away last year....but who will do it this year?

Notable absentees are Louise (Competing at worlds) and Clare Taubman (at worlds too). But this year will be amazingly competitive and a lot of the girls have made amazing improvements, and also a lot of new girls appearing out the shadows.

So whos your pick?

Carly Thornton

Karen Norris

Lesley Rothera

are all competing, but new girls are imerging....A girl called Sarah from our gym in Swansea is looking amazing, we had a new winner at the London and Soth East show......does anyone know anyone else who is ready to shock??? Whos your pick??


----------



## bodybuilt (Aug 3, 2009)

Qualifiers so far.....

Carly Thornton










Lesley Rothera










Rebecca










Can anyone add anymore??


----------



## Ex-SRD (Sep 9, 2008)

As per my comment on MT, Carly has our full support as she's a member of Team MT

The other girls are great though


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

think it will be a tuff one this year

carly looked awesome at the brits last year so im sure will be even better this year and lesley has made decent improvements when i have looked at past pics compared to her most recent ones!!

i think it will all be how they come in for the day so il reserve judgement till i get to see them sexy ladies


----------



## bodybuilt (Aug 3, 2009)

Its going to be a hell of a lot tighter this year James, a lot of girls have made some biggggg improvements and there are some new girls out there, who, after seeing Louise last year have come in very well.......judging could be interesting this year!!

Will the judges stick with the "Louise" look and hope that someone will do well at the worlds or europeans which have a much harder look, or will they go for the american figure girl "Carly" look. Its all so wrong though because if Carly did win this year with a softer look, she would then have a very hard time to come in the top 6 at the worlds or top 3 in the europeans to get that deserved pro-card.....I wish the UKBFF could see that there shooting themselves in the foot!!


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Carly is stunning and perfect for the class. But as mentioned there are a few new girls having a go at this class this year who have been successful in other classes and feds so it will be a tough one.


----------



## bodybuilt (Aug 3, 2009)

Agree entirely Tania......who knows what look they will go for though. Many thought Louise was too muscular for Bodyfitness last year......But if you want that procard through the world champs or euros route then its the only look your going to have a chance with......maybe the UKBFF should give the winner of the UKBFF bodyfitness a chance to earn there pro card at an amateur comp in the states instead?? just an idea??


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

bodybuilt said:


> Agree entirely *Tania*......who knows what look they will go for though. Many thought Louise was too muscular for Bodyfitness last year......But if you want that procard through the world champs or euros route then its the only look your going to have a chance with......maybe the UKBFF should give the winner of the UKBFF bodyfitness a chance to earn there pro card at an amateur comp in the states instead?? just an idea??


OMG - my Sunday name....and spelled correctly....you really know me well:cool2:

I don't understand much about this class but from what I do understand the American 'look' differs from the look at the Worlds BUT as the only way for the Brit girls to get their pro card is at the worlds then that is the look that should be 'rewarded'. Can you only do the Worlds if you have won the British?

However the dilemma is then if you do get your pro card at the Worlds then you will have to change the 'look' to fit in with the Americans SO it would make perfect sense to allow the girls to compete in an American show this will however not happen! All a bit daft really!


----------



## bodybuilt (Aug 3, 2009)

Agree entirely.......unless they change the procard qualification rules Carly is going to have a real hard time at the worlds or euros. But as the ultimate goal is to compete in the US in figure surely they should look into the issues of a competitor having to totally transform her physique between qualifying for a pro-card and then competing with it in the US....your right, it is daft.


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

If this were a blokes class there would be uproar...but it's ONLY the ladies so it doesn't really matter now does it ;0)


----------



## bodybuilt (Aug 3, 2009)

Does seem that way.......oh well, we'll never have another pro in bodyfitness/figure...and the only people to blame are the UKBFF!


----------



## Paul Amos (Mar 2, 2009)

Carly for me. I think she encompasses what the class is about and looks very polished


----------



## bodybuilt (Aug 3, 2009)

Sarah Hallett for me....she trains at our gym in Swansea and is looking like a more symetrical version of last years winner Louise Rogers!.......The welsh will be a good show


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

bodybuilt said:


> Does seem that way.......oh well, we'll never have another pro in bodyfitness/figure...and the only people to blame are the UKBFF!


 Yup!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Ex-SRD said:


> As per my comment on MT, Carly has our full support as she's a member of Team MT
> 
> The other girls are great though


well i am not as diplomatic i am afraid for me there is no other winner apart from Carly....as for how she will do going to the worlds/Euro i am sure when that times comes she will bring to the stage the look that is in vogue she in my opinion is definatly a Pro in the making......i am not a elite member of Team MT  but you have my full backing sweetheart....


----------



## bodybuilt (Aug 3, 2009)

Paul have to agree with you, a definate pro to be......but in the US, which I am sure is her aim, but how do you feel she will achieve that when to do that she has to achieve top 6 at the worlds or top 3 at the europeans.....who totally disregard the US figure look, and reward girls who are almost lightweight physique.....I agree she is a definate pro, just worried about her route to get there....value your opinion though Paul.


----------



## Ex-SRD (Sep 9, 2008)

Great to hear these positive comments for Carly. I'm sure they will put a smile on her face (although she seems to have a permanent smile anyway!)


----------



## Ex-SRD (Sep 9, 2008)

ElfinTan said:


> If this were a blokes class there would be uproar...but it's ONLY the ladies so it doesn't really matter now does it ;0)


It does matter (I realise you were being facetious!)

But things will not change unless we move them along. So what do people (in particular the competative ladies) want?

When we have defined this clearly, then we can find ways to push forward for change.

I will start a topic on this issue


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Will be an interesting class for sure especially now they get to do routines not just quarter turns..


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

Thank you Paul, James and the rest for your support and positive feedback, it really means alot to me!! My goal is to reach the American Pro look, yes the Worlds and the Euros go for the harder more musclular look, but that does not interest me, so im sticking to my guns and will bring a very polished more American look on stage and they either go for that look or not, its the look I love and im sticking with little me, and I will compete in American when I have made the improvements I need to make:thumb: kisses to all and thank you again xxxxx


----------



## daz ball (Jul 4, 2008)

you stick to your guns girl bring your package it shud nt be a size show in bodyfitness or who is the best condition otherwise take the fitness out and put them on stage with the bb ladies x


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

bodybuilt said:


> Paul have to agree with you, a definate pro to be......but in the US, which I am sure is her aim, but how do you feel she will achieve that when to do that she has to achieve top 6 at the worlds or top 3 at the europeans.....who totally disregard the US figure look, and reward girls who are almost lightweight physique.....I agree she is a definate pro, just worried about her route to get there....value your opinion though Paul.


there is a habit on these boards to look to far ahead yes for Carly to acheive her Pro card and do well in the Pro shows the physique she brings to the stage will need to be different but first she needs to win the British this should be the only thing on her Mind (i am sure it is).......i am sure when the time comes for her to step up to the World stage Carly and her support group will look at the physiques that are in vogue and alter diet/training to acheive this look this will happen for both the Worlds, Euros and the Pro ranks........i will say one thing though Carly deserves more credit than i feel she gets for what she has achieved she is on top of her game after only a few yrs competing but then this could be applied to all the female competitors out there.....


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

I have to agree with Tan. There's a lot of girls coming through from other feds this year (one of which I am helping out with her prep & she will be one to watch out for. Can't say who yet tho;-) so it's going to make for a *very* high standard class at Nottingham.

It will only serve to benefit this side of the sport as competitor numbers are sometimes a little low. Great to see it gathering more popularity.


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Having seen first hand the girls at the Amateur Arnold over the last 2 years, you get an idea of how deep the competition is in this class World wide. There were around 100 girls just in the figure (most of which were U.S girls), each one of them capable of winning the UK title. That's frightening!!

Carly is my pick and the picutre posted here on this thread opitimises the look that bodyfitness (or figure) should have.

J


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

I think this class will be one of the most difficult to judge..the transition from UKBFF Bodyfitness to IFBB Pro as James mentioned is frightning. The depth this year will not doubt be so much more than last year, as was last year compared to the year before etc etc. Unless someone with last years winner (who i thought was streets ahead imo) figure turns then for me the class is wide open.

Fivos


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i do think though the transition to Pro is a big change for any class not just the Bodyfitness class....


----------



## D_MMA (Aug 21, 2008)

Carly has got my full support all the way for this!

Gunna be a good comp... but Carly it is for me!


----------



## Mr Incredible (Aug 3, 2009)

I'd like to give Carly my full suport:tongue:


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Pscarb said:


> i do think though the transition to Pro is a big change for any class not just the Bodyfitness class....


I'll second that Paul. Different ball game altogether.

J


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

supercell said:


> I'll second that Paul. Different ball game altogether.
> 
> J


Ageed but we were just talking about bodyfitness which James made the comparison with...

Fivos


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Fivos said:


> Ageed but we were just talking about bodyfitness which James made the comparison with...
> 
> Fivos


yes we was Fivos but the main point was how hard it would be to make the transition in the bodyfitness class yet guys speak of how easy the likes of Zack and Daz will do great in the Pro's so a valid point to say it is a hard transition in any class...


----------



## adonis (Mar 26, 2009)

Although its a big step i do really think Carly has an awesome look for the USA stage.

Also from the small time i've spoken to her she is a true professional with a great attitude and dedication! These qualities make her a champion wether she has a pro card or not :beer:


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

supercell said:


> I'll second that Paul. Different ball game altogether.
> 
> J





Pscarb said:


> yes we was Fivos but the main point was how hard it would be to make the transition in the bodyfitness class yet guys speak of how easy the likes of Zack and Daz will do great in the Pro's so a valid point to say it is a hard transition in any class...


Again agreed as ive always said (well before the intro of the 202lb class)..once you turn "Pro" in this country its basically the end of your successfull competitive career.... harsh but true.

Fivos


----------



## Origin (Feb 5, 2009)

carly, would you be able to compete at the NPCs or any other amateur US show, to get your pro card there and bypass the need for the worlds look over here?


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

Origin said:


> carly, would you be able to compete at the NPCs or any other amateur US show, to get your pro card there and bypass the need for the worlds look over here?


 :wink: :wink: :wink: we are on the same way of thinging :wink: :wink:


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Carly all the way...


----------



## Origin (Feb 5, 2009)

carly said:


> :wink: :wink: :wink: we are on the same way of thinging :wink: :wink:


lol this is liz by the way, our computer is so slow i cant be ****d to log him out and me in

i think you would do great in the US. Whereas the 'Louise' look would do great at worlds


----------



## bodybuilt (Aug 3, 2009)

Exactly what I think Liz, although I would love to see Carly win to show that the US look is the way to go eventually. I agree with you that Louise would do better at the worlds, but if you DO look at the world competitors they DO have something in common with the US ones......an emphasis on wide delts and large quads, something everyone lacks over here, including Louise. All the top US girls and Top world girls have great leg development with an emphasis on a large quad sweep....Its something we need to work on here.


----------



## bodybuilt (Aug 3, 2009)

To compare, here are two pics, one of a top USA girl Erin Stern and also another of IFBB Tall class Bodyfitness winner Evgeniya Prutskova notice the tendancy of big shoulders and large quads, just very different levels of muscularity.....


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

Hehehe thanks Liz  . Yes the ladies do have legs in both, but at the Euros, which will be the same as the Worlds their legs are huge, I think the US look actually looks more healthy, maybe im biased ;-)


----------



## bodybuilt (Aug 3, 2009)

ha ha Carly, yes have to agree with you....much more aestetically pleasing in the US....You go for it girl, Get in those NPC Amateur shows in the states hun and get that procard for us brits.....youll do it


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

bodybuilt said:


> Exactly what I think Liz, although I would love to see Carly win to show that the US look is the way to go eventually. I agree with you that Louise would do better at the worlds, but if you DO look at the world competitors they DO have something in common with the US ones......an emphasis on wide delts and large quads, something everyone lacks over here, including Louise. All the top US girls and Top world girls have great leg development with an emphasis on a large quad sweep....Its something we need to work on here.


Lousie doesnt have wide delts? :confused1:










Fivos


----------



## adonis (Mar 26, 2009)

Fivos said:


> Lousie doesnt have wide delts? :confused1:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They are awesome capped delts! Great photo as well :thumb:


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

Left Bodyfitness Right Bodybuilding


----------



## bodybuilt (Aug 3, 2009)

Never said she never had the Delts Fivos, just that she really needs to bring her legs up on a par with them to seriously get in the top 6 at the worlds....I know she is working on this and her glutes as we speak so will be interesting to see if she has brought them up enough.


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

bodybuilt said:


> Never said she never had the Delts Fivos, just that she really needs to bring her legs up on a par with them to seriously get in the top 6 at the worlds....I know she is working on this and her glutes as we speak so will be interesting to see if she has brought them up enough.


*an emphasis on wide delts and large quads, something everyone lacks over here, including Louise.*

:confused1: :confused1:

Fivos


----------



## bodybuilt (Aug 3, 2009)

Ok could have phrased that better, a lot of girls have good legs, and a few have good delts like Louise.....but very few have both.....Im not saying they never will, im sure she will in time and I know she is working hard at that and knows there lagging at the moment compared to the other world girls.


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

bodybuilt said:


> Ok could have phrased that better, a lot of girls have good legs, and a few have good delts like Louise.....but very few have both.....Im not saying they never will, im sure she will in time and I know she is working hard at that and knows there lagging at the moment compared to the other world girls.


I actually think its the other way round in general...better upper bodies than lower...anyway here are some more pics i took..














































Fivos


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

ok gotta change the subject thanks for taking pic with my eyes shut n posting LOL!! on a happier note top 2 pics, YEP Pro in the making there, me I mean ;-) hahaha!! xxx


----------



## bodybuilt (Aug 3, 2009)

Fivos

Thats exactly what I was saying. In that first line up pic you have posted there is a major emphasis, but ONLY TWO of them in my opinion had a top half that was capable of standing on a world stage, Louise and Karen Norris. But both lacked the leg size to do damage on a world stage.........on the other side of the coin Amy King possesses the legs to be on the world stage but not the top half as yet. Now give Louise, Amys legs and now we are talking!!....Hope you dont think im being ****y, just giving an opinion.


----------



## bodybuilt (Aug 3, 2009)

by world stage I mean IFBB WORLDS or Europeans, obviously Carly would take the US by storm if she chose too.


----------



## adonis (Mar 26, 2009)

carly said:


> ok gotta change the subject thanks for taking pic with my eyes shut n posting LOL!! on a happier note top 2 pics, YEP Pro in the making there, me I mean ;-) hahaha!! xxx


Just before you go on stage is not the best time for a power nap Carly :lol:


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

bodybuilt said:


> Fivos
> 
> Thats exactly what I was saying. In that first line up pic you have posted there is a major emphasis, but ONLY TWO of them in my opinion had a top half that was capable of standing on a world stage, Louise and Karen Norris. But both lacked the leg size to do damage on a world stage.........on the other side of the coin Amy King possesses the legs to be on the world stage but not the top half as yet. Now give Louise, Amys legs and now we are talking!!....Hope you dont think im being ****y, just giving an opinion.


Totally agree..no way did i think that healthy debate it good espically when you can use visuals to get your point accross.

Carly ill take that pic out i was just loaded up as many as i could..

Fivos


----------



## bodybuilt (Aug 3, 2009)

Carly, eyes open or shut....you still light it up!! dont worry!! lol


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

bodybuilt said:


> by world stage I mean IFBB WORLDS or Europeans, obviously Carly would take the US by storm if she chose too.


Hi can you elaborate on that...just be interested to hear your reasoning as im not up on that part of the competitive seen..maybe some can post some side by side shots?

Fivos


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

There already posted few pages back before you to boys started swabbleing LOL!!!


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

carly said:


> There already posted few pages back before you to boys started swabbleing LOL!!!


Where?

Fivos


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

oh there on MT!!!!!


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

Worlds and winner of the Arnold 2nd pic is pro 1st is Amateur


----------



## adonis (Mar 26, 2009)

carly said:


> Worlds and winner of the Arnold 2nd pic is pro 1st is Amateur


I was shocked that Ziville won the Arnold, i think alot of it is because of how marketable she is. Gaspari have just signed her and look at how they stuck Marzia Prince in all the adverts for there test boosters aimed at young men!! In these ads they look more like glamour models than fitness!

Carly has a much better look thats inspiring to women and she would look great on the cover of Oxygen magazine :thumb:


----------



## bodybuilt (Aug 3, 2009)

Ok heres a comparison between Carly and Jessica Putnam the winner of the recent Jacksonville Figure pro....see the similarities...little softer.....Carly should be proud at how similar they are!!! and the second comparison is between Louise and the winner of the tall class (louises class) at the IFBB Worlds last year.......again a lot harder look, but legs being dominant.


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Can you imagine if Venetia ever took the bodyfitness route..IMO she would be unstoppable..










Fivos


----------



## bodybuilt (Aug 3, 2009)

Have to agree she would do well, but would she ever want to lose that muscle to do it...I doubt it!! lol....but then again, if she was to GAIN another 10-15lbs how many girls on the olympia physique stage would stop her!!


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

God I love a woman that works out


----------



## bodybuilt (Aug 3, 2009)

How did I know it would only be a matter of time before someone said that!!


----------



## Origin (Feb 5, 2009)

liz here again lol,

i love both looks....the thread on mt got locked, i hope it didnt look like i was criticising louise at all when i commented on the hardness of the worlds girls. i think there is a danger of the two becoming too similar but thats not to say i dont love the look!!!!


----------



## bodybuilt (Aug 3, 2009)

I think its quite a sore point amongst the girls at the moment Liz, but this years Bodyfitness girls should be given some idea of what the UKBFF will be looking for this year as its so up in the air....the girls havent a clue to be honest!!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Origin said:


> liz here again lol,
> 
> i love both looks....the thread on mt got locked, i hope it didnt look like i was criticising louise at all when i commented on the hardness of the worlds girls. i think there is a danger of the two becoming too similar but thats not to say i dont love the look!!!!


why did the thread get locked??


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Maybe it was talking about Range Of Movement and someone thought they meant ROHM

LMAO


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Tinytom said:


> Maybe it was talking about Range Of Movement and someone thought they meant ROHM
> 
> LMAO


no now Tom we all know MT is unbiased:thumb:


----------



## bodybuilt (Aug 3, 2009)

Sarcasm...the best form of wit!!!


----------



## Origin (Feb 5, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> why did the thread get locked??


im not sure really:confused1: all seemed to be a fair discussion to me considering it was asking for opinions??


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Origin said:


> im not sure really:confused1: all seemed to be a fair discussion to me considering it was asking for opinions??


what there was no reason given how rude.....i really don't see the need to lock a thread if no one was getting abused.....


----------



## Origin (Feb 5, 2009)

said some topics had come up they wanted to avoid....


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Both Louise and Carly have very different looks but both, IMVHO, look great!!!

Carly wants to go down the softer route and thats great. If we are talking mainstream marketability and making money from this sport, that is the look that brings home the bacon.

J


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Origin said:


> said some topics had come up they wanted to avoid....


classic


----------



## Ex-SRD (Sep 9, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> no now Tom we all know MT is unbiased:thumb:


What's the problem Paul? There's no 'MT' here - it was me who locked it.

After all the locked thread was one that I started myself!

In what way do you feel that MT is unbiased?


----------



## Ex-SRD (Sep 9, 2008)

Origin said:


> im not sure really:confused1: all seemed to be a fair discussion to me considering it was asking for opinions??


Yes, I'd prefer not to say the reasons. There really is no need for speculation, but I guess I'd be naive to think people won't. It was a very fair discussion and you said nothing wrong; indeed nor did anyone in that topic. Nothing wrong; just certain issues arose, so a simple polite message and a lock!

There are issues which people would prefer not to be made public. Can you guys not respect that please?

Am I being unreasonable here in any way? Considering that it was a topic I started myself in the first place anyway! If you do feel I am being unreasonable in any way please say so.

Thanks


----------



## Ex-SRD (Sep 9, 2008)

After the comments here (and a couple of PMs) I have posted in my locked topic on MT. Please note that it was only MY OWN topic I locked on MT - the other topic on a similar issue in another forum on MT is still unlocked and open for comments.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

James to be fair i placed a smiley after my post....there is no problem on my part.... sorry did i hide some hidden text in my reply with the smiley that said "**** you James and MT" because if i did i cannot see it.....i said MT was unbiased would you rather me say it is biased?? because i can if you want??

as for the speculation for why the thread was locked come on James you have been on the net long enough to know that if it was a fair discussion and nothing wrong was said but the thread was still locked people are going to speculate....hell i never even saw the thread all i did was ask a question then made a humorous comment and you jump in with both feet.......


----------



## Ex-SRD (Sep 9, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> James to be fair i placed a smiley after my post....there is no problem on my part.... sorry did i hide some hidden text in my reply with the smiley that said "**** you James and MT" because if i did i cannot see it.....i said MT was unbiased would you rather me say it is biased?? because i can if you want??


No, of course I didn't Paul. But, the addition of a smiley does not absolve the poster from any sarcasm intended. You still inferred that MT is biased and a smiley doesn't change that.

So, I'd still like to know in what way you feel MT is biased. I strive to perfect MT and would appreciate feedback so I can act.



> as for the speculation for why the thread was locked come on James you have been on the net long enough to know that if it was a fair discussion and nothing wrong was said but the thread was still locked people are going to speculate....hell i never even saw the thread all i did was ask a question then made a humorous comment and you jump in with both feet.......


Yes, of course, please see my 'naive' comment about myself above. I'm sorry that you feel that I jumped in with both feet, but I only responeded neutrally to what you said above. Odd that you would even comment without seeing the thread though IMO.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i did not comment on the content of the thread i asked why the thread was locked as Liz had mentioned it had.......

the comment was a tongue in cheek comment nothing more nothing less but your reaction is confusing?? slightly over defensive James.......


----------



## Ex-SRD (Sep 9, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> i did not comment on the content of the thread i asked why the thread was locked as Liz had mentioned it had.......
> 
> the comment was a tongue in cheek comment nothing more nothing less but your reaction is confusing?? slightly over defensive James.......


Hi Paul

I'm sorry that you feel that I am being overly defensive; although I disagree, I am not being defensive. If someone makes a comment, I will question it. I'm sorry if this reaction is confusing.

I think this is an off topic issue though, as I do not wish to negative in any way, and, despite my best intentions, this is clearly how I am now coming across.

I'm sorry that you have taken issue with my comments in this topic Paul.


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

what thread?

im lost....

not been at mt for a while


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Well I'd sell an internal organ to look like either of these luvely ladies....except not blonde ;0) x


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

the lady in the worlds - the winner - what is her name...looks familair...is she lithuanian?


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

noel said:


> the lady in the worlds - the winner - what is her name...looks familair...is she lithuanian?


last year Bodyfitness class up to 168 cm category Ingrida Blagusauskaite, from Lithuania


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

who photoshopped her head on??


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Pscarb said:


> who photoshopped her head on??


why would someone do this? that's not photoshop.

she didn't put tan on her face, so it looks white


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

it was a joke but it does look photoshopped never understood why some do not tan their faces at all....you cannot tell me this looks good?


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Pscarb said:


> it was a joke but it does look photoshopped never understood why some do not tan their faces at all....you cannot tell me this looks good?


haha, i c

yeah, it doesnt look good tho


----------

